
Hiding Go HTTP Client Behind a Proxy or Tor - effi
https://medium.com/@tufin/how-to-use-a-proxy-with-go-http-client-cfc485e9f342
======
effi
Lately, I wrote a crawler for a demo in #go using #tor as a proxy running
inside a #kubernetes cluster. From there things rolled into this blog post :)

